

Here is why Mark Zuckerberg wears the same thing every day - github-cat
http://www.pixelstek.com/article/1425193215-Here-is-why-Mark-Zuckerberg-wears-the-same-thing-every-day

======
lsiunsuex
This sounds like an over simplification for something that requires minimal
effort. I wake up, shower, grab a pair of shorts off the top shelf, grab a
polo / printed t-shirt off the shelf just below it. Yesterday I wore a light
blue t-shirt with a multi color (but mostly blue) pair of shorts; today I have
a black t-shirt with orange shorts. The decisions took me 10 seconds to make,
most of which was multitasking color choice while putting on a watch and
deodorant.

Your appearance says volumes about you - some of us may take it further; i'll
match the color on my Apple Watch face to the majority clothing color I'm
wearing (so orange today) but again, takes seconds to do and doesn't require
much thought, if any.

Once upon a time, this society didn't leave the house without a suit or a
dress on; now your lucky if most people are wearing clean clothes I guess.

~~~
informatimago
Your apparence says volumes about the people who watch and judge you. And if
the sellers in a boutique snob you because of your apparence, then you can
give your money to amazon.com instead: they don't care how you look at amazon!

------
iamzam
Few others too seem to have the identical reason for similar behaviour:
[http://elitedaily.com/money/science-simplicity-successful-
pe...](http://elitedaily.com/money/science-simplicity-successful-people-wear-
thing-every-day/849141/)

~~~
github-cat
Maybe when you at that position, you will have the same thought. :)

~~~
dozzie
Rather they try to mimic wiser people. This behaviour is attributed to Albert
Einstein wearing same-looking suits every day.

